# Apple vs Android



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

Has anyone gone from using one to changing and using the other? Which works best for Uber and Lyft? I am upgrading my phone and thinking about going from Android to Apple.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

Never have. Let us know how it goes if you make the switch.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

I've done both and I prefer Apple.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Apple, most definitely. Take a bite!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

For the vets. I have android. But uber was made for apple. Since inception... anyone think back when uber started x . They gave your an iphone 4 or 5 for $10 a week at the hub. Oh god I am old....


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I have had both also. As far as U/L I prefer iPhone. 
While you can get more apps and access more features with a jailbroken android the testing and proving that iPhone does makes it a much more stable and trouble free platform. I believe security is much better on iPhone for the average user.


----------



## FiftySeven (Dec 28, 2019)

I have used both for a previous job using iPhone one day and Android the next. While I have not run Uber on an iPhone, I don't see a significant difference between the two when running other apps.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

Sounds like a personal preference. I've considered the iPhone at one point, but then I look at that huge notch and pass. I've been happy with Samsung, so no reason for me to switch. It sounds like the iPhone 14 Pro is going to replace the notch with a hole and pill shape. The 15 possibly without any notches or holes...


----------



## charlesmox1 (11 mo ago)

Cut said:


> Sounds like a personal preference. I've considered the iPhone at one point, but then I look at that huge notch and pass. I've been happy with Samsung, so no reason for me to switch. It sounds like the iPhone 14 Pro is going to replace the notch with a hole and pill shape. The 15 possibly without any notches or holes...


Yes, it's a matter of personal preference. I have an iPhone, I used to think that nothing could be better.
Now I'm thinking about buying an android.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have run both, as far as the Uber app goes I don't see much difference. When you start multi tasking what ever System you know best makes it much easier to multi task. For instance my first Apple product was an iPod touch. so when I got a smart phone it was just easier to go with Apple, I knew how it worked. When I got a tablet I opted for an Android because i wanted to learn the system. As much as I tried I did not like it, it was just easier to use Apple.


----------



## Pakeezaphuppo (Nov 10, 2019)

The current Uber app was built on android platform and transformed in to iOS. All new features come to android first. I have used both android and iOS in my 40k+ rides personally it’s up to you I like android better especially Samsung which has better cell signal and gap signal


----------



## Ms.Diana (May 23, 2017)

I have an iPhone, and I used to believe that there was nothing better.
Now I'm considering purchasing an Android.

-----------------------------------------------------
Coding for kids begins with the fundamentals and progresses to the development of core coding skills.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

StrikeToWin said:


> Has anyone gone from using one to changing and using the other? Which works best for Uber and Lyft? I am upgrading my phone and thinking about going from Android to Apple.


Apple overheats when running Uber, so keep the phone on the AC so it keep cool…

Also do not use T-Mobile as your provider because I was informed by Dash that it conflicts with their app and they have had issues with T-Mobile in the past, so I am assuming this is also an issue for all the other apps…


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

T-Mobile seems to have second-tier tower leases, so when there's room on the towers T-Moblie gets the space, so data connectivity might drop off at times and cause issues similar to leaving WiFi on and gaining then losing hotspots.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> T-Mobile seems to have second-tier tower leases, so when there's room on the towers T-Moblie gets the space, so data connectivity might drop off at times and cause issues similar to leaving WiFi on and gaining then losing hotspots.


Yeah, T-Mobile is horrible… I mean when I use a ATT go phone and have less issues it tell me that T-Mobile is junk and when Dash tell me they conflict with T-Mobile programming, well they are horrible…


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> For the vets. I have android. But uber was made for apple. Since inception... anyone think back when uber started x . They gave your an iphone 4 or 5 for $10 a week at the hub. Oh god I am old....


I remember getting the iphone 4 free when Uber first started in my area. 3 months later, they dropped the hammer and told us it would be $10 a month to rent. Fortunately they came out with an Android version of the app because I was about to return the phone and hang it up. I was not paying $500 a year for a bricked phone.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> ....3 months later they dropped the hammer and told us it would be $10 a month to rent....I was about to return the phone and hang it up...


...and you might have been better off if you had...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> ...and you might have been better off if you had...


I hear that! In all honesty though, I was hit or miss for a while but I found my groove and figured out how to make it work as well as took many breaks when it wasn't worth it. The last two years have been absolutely fantastic, made more money last year than I ever have before. I would assume that by this time next year I'll be back to barely driving but this has never been a stable consistent gig. You just have to accept that and make hay while the sun is shining.


----------

